# Need help identifying shower cartridge



## SuperSquirrel (Apr 20, 2017)

Was at a customers home and the customer had a 2 handle shower valve in the master bedroom shower stall. Unfortunately the plastic stop is broken and the handle will turn a full 360 degrees. I have been searching for a replacement cartridge but i am not having any luck. I wasnt able to identify the brand of shower.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like Bradford White


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Get a real licensed service plumber to replace the illegal faucet with a MOENTROL. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Clean your finger nails. Gross


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Oorgnid said:


> Clean your finger nails. Gross


I bite on mine to get them clean.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I would post a link to the introduction section, but I'm too lazy right now. It's a good thing that it's not hard to find. Post up an introduction if you would like to be a part of this community.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> I bite on mine to get them clean.


I wear gloves. The guy who taught me the trades said "girls don't like when you rub on their tits with rough hands kid". Words to live by, he was a very wise man.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> I wear gloves. The guy who taught me the trades said "girls don't like when you rub on their tits with rough hands kid". Words to live by, he was a very wise man.


Not the only place women don't want dirty hands, my friend.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah yes, clean was never an issue, but many complaints of the rough callused hands. Just tell them that's how man hands are supposed to be.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Ah yes, clean was never an issue, but many complaints of the rough callused hands. Just tell them that's how man hands are supposed to be.


Yes, I buy a few things from harbor freight, these gloves are $2 a pair and last a while. I buy the textured ones with better grip and they don't hinder the touch too much. http://t.harborfreight.com/househol...ves-with-polyurethane-palm-x-large-97405.html


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Yes, I buy a few things from harbor freight, these gloves are $2 a pair and last a while. I buy the textured ones with better grip and they don't hinder the touch too much. http://t.harborfreight.com/househol...ves-with-polyurethane-palm-x-large-97405.html


So the ladies don't complain about the rough texture of the gloves? :jester:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ROTFFLMFAO!!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> So the ladies don't complain about the rough texture of the gloves? :jester:


I only wear gloves while I'm working. No ladies, only lady (wife). I'm 45, been with her 27 years. I still don't want the rough hands though.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

22, is when I met Mrs. OpenSights. I'm 39, she's 11 months and two weeks older than me. She hates the term "ol' lady" but I kindly remind her it's a fact all year long with the exception of two weeks out of the year.


----------

